
Susquehanna Confirms Bitmain Ethereum ASIC Miner - farhadhf
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/analyst-slashes-amd-nvidia-price-134400742.html
======
julienfr112
I've read that ethereum was specifically designed to be efficiently minable on
gpu only, with the large data transfer required, and that cpu or asic would
not have an edge on it. Any one know if this news is true or false ?

